# Die Vermessung Der Welt



## Rabaz (3. Mai 2013)

Ist das beste und unterhaltsamste was ich in den letzten Jahren gelesen habe. Eine feine ausgefeilte Sprache die aber trotzdem nie anstrengend oder "geschwollen" rüberkommt sondern immer irgendwie angenehm. Und von vorne bis hinten so ein Furztrockener Humor und intelligente Situationskomik.....absolut Genial. Darum gehts auch eigentlich nur und nicht um die Handlung.

Den Film (kürzlich irgendwo gesehen) brauche ich im Vergleich dazu nicht unbedingt. An manchen Stellen ist es mal durchgeblickt aber wirklich umsetzen konnte der das nicht.


----------

